# متجر بحر القمر للتسوق الممتع



## seemoon (29 مايو 2011)

متجر بحر القمر للتسوق الممتع 
شنطة تنظيم المكياج
ينظم المكياج والاغراض داخل الشنطة​ 






​ 

*اداة عصر المعجون*​ 



 
صناديق التخزين​ 
مصنوعه من البلاستيك القوي ومعاها قفل المتوفر الكبير باللون التركواز​ 
متوفر
وسط-صغير​ 




 

استيكرات لاب تب
---------------------
بديعه الشكل تلصق بسهوله كرستلات لامعه​ 




​ 
جهاز تنظيف الوجه ​ 




​ 
*استكرات الموبايل*​ 
ٌلإضافة لمسات جماليه على موبايلك
اخترنا لك استكرات الموبايل




​ 
منظم الاغراض المغناطيسي
يعلق علي الثلاجه موفر المكان يحمل كل شيء​ 




​ 
السله الاوتوماتيكيه
السله الاوتماتيكيه الرائعه مزوده بشعاع غير مرئي تستشعر برميك للمهملات​ 










​ 

لغسيل الملابس الداخليه 
او ملابس تخافين لاتخرب مثل الشالات الكرفتات وغيرها من الملابس ​ 


​ 



جهاز البدي كير بـ 5 رؤوس مختلفه قطع أصليه وتعمل بالطارية معااااكي وين ما كنتي ​ 





​ 


ميداليه وعلاقه القلب​ 

علاقة للشنطة على الطاولة وفي نفس الوقت ميدالية للمفاتيح​ 



 
الانارة المتنقله​ 
يمكنك تثبيتها في اي مكان تحتاج له الى اضاءة سهلة التركيب​ 



 

مشط ومدلك الشعر​ 



 

قطاعة الموز
الموز مقطع ومرتب مع قطاعة الموز​ 


 
السلاسل​ 

المواصفات :​ 

1. شابك لسلسله لزيادة الطول او التعديل عند انقاص السلسله ..​ 

2.ولتسهيل عملية قفل السلسلة أو الإسورة​ 

3. يحتوي على لونين ذهبي او فضي​ 

4.العدد 4 مشابك 2ذهبي و2 فضي​ 

5.قطعتين لزيادة طول السلسلة ذهبي وفضي​ 


 
كرة الجوري المضيئه


 
منظف الزجاج المزدوج​ 



 
للسراميك والرخام والخشب واي شي روعه ومعها سطل ومعها ممسحه ثانيه غيار ​ 

لمعرفة الأسعار​


لرؤية المزيد من البضائع اولاً بأول​ 
زوروا متجربحر القمر 147​

http://mtgry.com/matjarseemoon147​ 

للطلب0542209344​​​


----------



## tjarksa (29 مايو 2011)

*رد: متجر بحر القمر للتسوق الممتع*

بالتوفيق ان شالله .


----------

